# Not Yo' Mama's Banana Pudding



## oldcountrygirl (Nov 11, 2011)

This is so yummy!!!

*Not Yo' Mama's Banana Pudding*

Recipe courtesy Paula Deen

2 bags Pepperidge Farm Chessmen cookies 
6 to 8 bananas, sliced
2 cups milk
1 (5-ounce) box instant French vanilla pudding
1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened
1 (14-ounce) can sweetened condensed milk
1 (12-ounce) container frozen whipped topping thawed, or equal amount sweetened whipped cream

Line the bottom of a 13 by 9 by 2-inch dish with 1 bag of cookies and layer bananas on top. 
In a bowl, combine the milk and pudding mix and blend well using a handheld electric mixer. Using another bowl, combine the cream cheese and condensed milk together and mix until smooth. Fold the whipped topping into the cream cheese mixture. Add the cream cheese mixture to the pudding mixture and stir until well blended. Pour the mixture over the cookies and bananas and cover with the remaining cookies. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

*Yield:* 12 servings


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2011)

Now that can't be from Paula Deen's recipe for theres not a pound of butter in it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 11, 2011)

Sounds delicious!


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 11, 2011)

can"t wait to try this one


----------



## shooter1 (Nov 11, 2011)

I've made this one and it is very good and I love the name. I also make it using a homemade pudding that kicks it up a notch. The Pepperidge Farm Chessman cookies are really good and buttery so maybe thats why she doesn't have any butter in this recipe.


----------



## roller (Nov 17, 2011)

Ok you are getting real close to things that I will kill for  ha ha ha!!!!


----------

